# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Суицид и вера в Бога

## Tonika

Коллеги, такой вот вопрос. Как у вас уживается стремление к самоубийству и вера в Бога (если у кого-то уживается, конечно). 
У меня лично нет никаких сомнений относительно существования Бога и правильности православной веры. Но вот вопрос: если, к примеру, Бог дал человеку с младых ногтей желание покончить с собой, которое сопровождает его всю жизнь, тогда что?

----------


## Unity

Тогда, стоит с Ним однажды встретиться - сломав свою плоть - и поговорить о многом, мудрости и педагогике...

----------


## tempo

Как вариант, се диавол тя искушает.
Как вариант, бог послал испытание.
Как вариант, бога нет, всё - химия, и однажды нейроконтакты перемкнуло и согнуло в сторону су.

Попытка разогнуть обратно или припаять новые не противоречит ни одному из предположений.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Коллеги, такой вот вопрос. Как у вас уживается стремление к самоубийству и вера в Бога (если у кого-то уживается, конечно). 
> У меня лично нет никаких сомнений относительно существования Бога и правильности православной веры. Но вот вопрос: если, к примеру, Бог дал человеку с младых ногтей желание покончить с собой, которое сопровождает его всю жизнь, тогда что?


  Ну если вы изучали православную веру, то такое желание является бесовским искушением, о чем говорят писания святых отцов. Люди часто страдают от своих желаний, поэтому святые отрекались от них совсем, уходя в монастырь в послушание, т.е жить без своеволия, без удовольствий мирских. 
Что касаемо Бог даёт, из православной парадигмы, Бог даёт множество искушений для нашей борьбы, и духовного роста. 
Уживается просто, если ты понимаешь силу желаний, и их последствиях. Чтобы выжить с нежеланием жить, нужен определенный психофизический настрой, что даёт крепость веры в Бога, ну там уже другой уровень некого озарения и просветления.

----------


## Tonika

Да уж, попробуй их разогни...

----------


## Tonika

Все так. Есть примеры, когда люди уходили в монастырь, и не справившись со своими желаниями, кончали с собой. Наверное, все зависит от степени и от обстоятельств. Про настрой тоже согласна, но я разделяю "выжить с нежеланием жить" и "постоянно жить с желанием умереть". Это разные вещи.

----------


## Wasted

Тут уж смотря что сильнее окажется, вера или нежелание жить. В конце концов, бог ведь и психические заболевания тоже создал, верно? Так за что обвинять и тем более наказывать больных рабов божьих?

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Все так. Есть примеры, когда люди уходили в монастырь, и не справившись со своими желаниями, кончали с собой. Наверное, все зависит от степени и от обстоятельств. Про настрой тоже согласна, но я разделяю "выжить с нежеланием жить" и "постоянно жить с желанием умереть". Это разные вещи.


 В жизни случается разное, в православии об этом говорится - "На всё воля Божия", т.е всё что не укладывается у православных в голове, или в ответственности некоторых лиц, явлений или событий, всё подпадает под волю божию. Поэтому послушники монастыря - особенно святые с чистой и светлой душой, часто подвергаются нападкам дьявола и различным искушениям, по крайней мере об этом пишется из православной литературы. Но мы живем в мире, где множество религий и верований, обрядов, где люди с разным ментальным и культурным наследием. В каких-то религиях самоубийство является пиком совершенства, где они морят себя голодом или сжигают, или обкладывают камнями, или закапываются в песок. В общем на сколько широк мир, на столько и нет предела человеческой глупости или мудрости. 
Нежелание жить - это желание умереть, уйти в небытие, это такое же желание. Когда человек отречется от этих желаний в пользу Бога, тогда и переборет такие мысли, и  будет ходить под благодатью Бога, страстное желание умереть, потеряет былую силу.

----------


## Tonika

Именно так. Потеряет силу и уйдет в замороженное состояние. С вероятностью выплыть при первом удобном случае, отвлечении, ослаблении благодати.

----------


## Tonika

Есть предложение все же разделять "нежелание жить" и "желание умереть". По мне это разные вещи. У меня, например, нет "нежелания жить". А вот желание умереть периодически зашкаливает.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Есть предложение все же разделять "нежелание жить" и "желание умереть". По мне это разные вещи. У меня, например, нет "нежелания жить". А вот желание умереть периодически зашкаливает.


 Расскажи о себе, о своей жизни.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Если тут стесняешься, можешь в личку написать.

----------


## Tonika

Давай я напишу тебе подробно в личку, а тут в общих чертах. 
У меня все хорошо во всех жизненных сферах. Карьера, несколько высших образований, семья, дети, достижения, хобби. Плюс я верующий человек (действительно верующий, церковный регент, даже жила 2 года в православной общине). У меня нет депрессий (бывает иногда в ажиотированном виде и никак не связаны с темой суицида).
Мысли о смерти, самоубийстве, стабильное стремление закончить свою жизнь я отмечаю у себя, сколько себя помню, а именно с четырех лет. Я буквально жила в таких мыслях и в мечтах. Это не мешало мне успешно учиться, выигрывать олимпиады и конкурсы, заниматься музыкой. В подростковом возрасте у меня появился компьютер и выход в сеть Fidonet, никем не контролируемый. Первое сообщество, в которое я вступила - RU.SUIDICE. Это была душевная тусовка единомышленников, которые обсуждали способы самоубийства, мотивы, желания, свои планы и т.д. Никто никого не троллил и не осуждал. Периодически кто-то "уходил", и все это воспринималось абсолютно нормально. Мне было невероятно комфортно в среде людей, которые меня понимают. Несмотря на доступ к информации, несколько попыток были были неудачными. А потом (в 18) я вышла замуж, занялась бизнесом и вроде как научилась с этим жить. С постоянным желанием уйти, необоснованным, несознательным, иррациональным. И каждый раз оно ослабевало на несколько лет после рождения ребенка. Но всегда возвращалось. В последний год вернулось с такой силой, не менее, чем в переходном возрасте. И я сделала то, что в то время - пришла сюда.

----------


## June

Странный случай, никогда о таком не слышал и не читал. Я бы вам посоветовал обратиться к психиатру, но понимаю, что он скорее всего пропишет вам таблетки, от которых вы станете больше похожи на овощ, чем на человека. Может быть вам подошла бы разговорная терапия, но тут придётся поискать специалиста, который согласится с вами работать, несмотря на риск суицида.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Странный случай, никогда о таком не слышал и не читал. Я бы вам посоветовал обратиться к психиатру


 Ага. Психиатр тоже заинтересуется. Во-первых, человек полагает что желание умереть не тождественно нежеланию жить, т.е. разделяет эти тождественные для 99,(9)% людей вещи. Во-вторых, человек не может мотивировать свое желание умереть (читай - "нежелание жить"). Действительно, очень любопытный "кейс".

----------


## Tonika

Ну хорошо, привожу пример. Вы хотите есть (чувство голода) и секса (нереализованное возбуждение). Вы же можете этого хотеть одновременно? В зависимости от степени голода и длительности воздержания одно из желаний будет сильнее. Но если кто-нибудь скажет вам: вы не можете хотеть секса, потому что голодны, это же будет абсурд?

----------


## June

Например, при обсессивно-компульсивном расстройстве обсессии возникают против воли больного, он сохраняет к ним критическое отношение, хочет от них избавиться, и при этом не может от них избавиться. Они всё равно возникают. Это невозможно понять логикой, но это существует. Вероятно, это не является ошибкой логики.

----------


## Tonika

Психиатр давно уже сказал, что пропишет нейролептики, если будет нестерпимо. Нестерпимо - это ведь не плохо, это тоже решение. Зачем же в этом случае обращаться? Неприятно, только когда решения нет - ни туда, ни сюда. Когда живешь с нереализованным желанием.
А так "принимай витамины и ноотропил, чтобы усилить кору (контроль, чтобы подсознание не рулило) и учись с этим жить, это не лечится"

----------


## Tonika

Спасибо за понимание!

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Ну хорошо, привожу пример. Вы хотите есть (чувство голода) и секса (нереализованное возбуждение). Вы же можете этого хотеть одновременно? В зависимости от степени голода и длительности воздержания одно из желаний будет сильнее. Но если кто-нибудь скажет вам: вы не можете хотеть секса, потому что голодны, это же будет абсурд?


 Забавно. Ваш пример аналогичен следующим. 1. Перед человеком две чаши: одна с персиками, другая - с абрикосами. Человек может одновременно желать съесть и персик, и абрикос? Может: одно другому не мешает.
2. Зима. Женщина готовится к выходу на улицу. Вдруг она задается вопросом: "Как же мне быть? Надеть шубу или обуть сапоги?" Вот это как раз и называется абсурдом, т.к в экипировку входит И шуба, И сапоги.

Теперь к тождественности нежелания жить и желания умереть. Смотрите: есть два человека. Первый ничего не хочет делать, второй - хочет ничего не делать (т.е. заниматься бездельем). Какое слово одинаково хорошо подходит для характеристики первого и второго субъекта? БЕЗДЕЛЬНИК. Т.е. Нежелание что-либо делать (чем-либо заниматься) = желанию ничем не заниматься.
Следовательно, нежелание жить = желанию умереть, т.е. тот, кто не желает жить = тому, кто желает умереть. Что и требовалось доказать.

----------


## Wasted

Не согласен.
Тот, кто не хочет жить, скорее всего просто душевный лодырь, которому ничто не интересно, все скучно и не стоит усилий, ему заставить себя что-то делать — большая проблема, валяться бы вечно на диване и писать комменты, пока кто-то или что-то не выведет его из этого сна разума. Это мой случай, например.
А желающий умереть имеет четкую цель, мотивацию и деятельную решимость. Это другое.

----------


## Tonika

Не согласна. Например, ты можешь хотеть съесть пироженное и одновременно не хотеть. Хотеть, потому что хочется сладкого, а не хотеть, потому что следишь за фигурой. Оба желания могут быть сильные и противоречить друг другу.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Не согласен.
> Тот, кто не хочет жить, скорее всего просто душевный лодырь, которому ничто не интересно, все скучно и не стоит усилий, ему заставить себя что-то делать — большая проблема, валяться бы вечно на диване и писать комменты, пока кто-то или что-то не выведет его из этого сна разума. Это мой случай, например.
> А желающий умереть имеет четкую цель, мотивацию и деятельную решимость. Это другое.


 Тот, кто не хочет жить, всегда имеет на это причину. "Душевные лодыри" - это Оболомовы, а Обломова мысли о самоубийстве не посещали. "Все скучно и не стоит усилий" для самоубийства явно недостаточно.
Мне кажется, мы разговариваем на разных языках.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

> Не согласна. Например, ты можешь хотеть съесть пироженное и одновременно не хотеть. Хотеть, потому что хочется сладкого, а не хотеть, потому что следишь за фигурой. Оба желания могут быть сильные и противоречить друг другу.


 Простите, откровенно бредовая аргументация!
Желание - это внутреннее стремление к ОСУЩЕСТВЛЕНИЮ чего-либо, ОБЛАДАНИЮ чем-нибудь; потребность, принявшая конкретную форму. В примере с пирожным нет никаких "обоих желаний". Желание здесь только одно - съесть пирожное.
Не хотеть съесть пирожное, потому что следишь за фигурой, НЕЛЬЗЯ. Можно испытывать желание СЛЕДИТЬ ЗА ФИГУРОЙ. И тогда у человека возникают два противоречащих друг другу желания, которые вступают в конфликт - желание съесть пирожное и желание следить за фигурой. Желания "не съесть пирожное" не может существовать a priori.

----------


## Tonika

Это уже словоблудие ИМХО. Ну хорошо, желание съесть пироженное и желание следить за фигурой (то есть по сути не есть пироженое) противоречат друг другу. Да, все так. В зависимости от обстоятельств, настроения, жизненных целей одно из желаний сильнее, и ты ешь пироженное, или не ешь пироженное. Или тебе безумно хочется съесть пироженное, но ты себе не позволяешь и мучаешься от этого.

----------


## June

*Tonika*, я вас понимаю, чисто теоретически. Действительно, могут существовать два противоречащих друг другу желания. Ваш врач, если я вас правильно понял, считает, что желание умереть рождается в подкорке, которая слов как таковых не знает. Может быть это глубинное желание можно выразить другими словами, не столь саморазрушительными? Т.е. направить энергию в несколько иное русло, безопасное и для вас, и для окружающих?

----------


## Blaster

Бог - это разводка для лохов. Мрази и падали (власть имущие) разводят дегенератов и малоумных с целью подчинить своей власти. С этой целью используется и религия и вера в Бога. Бог, по моему мнению, это фейк. Нет и не было никакого бога. Есть лохи, которые верят во всякую фигню и и от этого наполняют кошельки всякой мрази. И до сих пор Бог используется в качестве приманки для дегенератов с целью их обмануть, обобрать, подчинить... Глобальная цель веры в бога - это подчинить лохов в угоду мрази и падали, которая давно заслужила сдохнуть в муках. Не будь лохом, гражданин. И смерть падали. Если она сама не сдохнет, мы её уничтожим.

----------


## Unity

Ну хоть кто-то, к счастью, может видеть Суть.) 
Единственный доподлинный _Бог_ - се наше сознание, се его "зеркало", эфир и экран - или, по-другому, это просто действующий мозг, химия его и электроника. Бог - се наше человеческое "я". Мы - это выражение всей этой безбрежной Вселенной. 
Но всё во природе живёт, только пожирая - себе же подобных - или же хотя бы растения. Но когда-то давно, на заре истории, Хищничество вынудило коий-то процент "людей" превратить иных в своих же лакеев. И се получилось. Весь наш современный мир - визуализация этого замысла.
Человек и есть Бог. 
Прочее придумано только лишь затем, дабы Раб не посмел восстать на собственного "господина"; дабы каждого на этой планете впрячь в пожизненную кабалу, ярмо, стойло из железобетона, вынудив трудиться за горстку цветных талонов. 
Только ничто не изменится. 
Скорее, случится конец всего света, нежель крепостные смогут от земли оторвать глаза...

----------


## Wasted

А я считаю, что цель любой традиционной религии — заставить людей, которые по сути есть все те же звери с тонким налетом цивилизации, более-менее мирно сосуществовать в социуме. Десять заповедей как квинтэссенция этого, остальные тысячи страниц — словоблудие для пущей убедительности.

----------


## Wasted

Никакое мы не выражение, Вселенная настолько огромна, что мы и близко не можем представить. Наше сознание — насмешка эволюции, побочный эффект суперпозиции нейронов. Я вполне допускаю концепцию бога как творца этой Матрицы. Вот может сейчас взирает на свою игрушку и ехидно смеётся.

----------


## Tonika

Шкала суицидальных намерений (англ. Scale for Suicide Ideation, SSI) была разработана в 1979 году Аароном Т. Бэком, Марией Коувэкс и Арлэном Вайсманном; она количественно выражает интенсивность суицидальных намерений. Данная шкала предназначена для использования клиническими психологами в ходе частично структурированного собеседования. Она содержит 19 пунктов, которые можно оценивать по шкале от 0 до 2, таким образом, общая оценка может быть от 0 до 38. Пункты можно сгруппировать в 3 категории: «активное желание умереть», «подготовка к самоубийству» и «пассивное нежелание жить».

----------

